# My Kindle developed a crack!



## ShawnT (Jan 1, 2011)

My second kindle to be exact.  My first was replaced for fading letters on the keypad.  I took it out of the case and noticed a tiny hairline crack starting at the lower right corner of the screen, in the plastic casing (the screen itself is fine) and going diagonally toward the lower right corner.  I called CS right away and another is coming tomorrow thanks to the awesome kindle customer service.

Has anyone else had this happen?  Oh and it hasn't been dropped, sat on or mishandled in any way.  The thing is, I'm grateful for the great support but also worried if it will become a regular thing, like a design flaw with the type of plastic.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I had a hairline crack that started on the lower left hand corner of my K3. I got a replacement from Amazon - it's been over a month and no problems so far but it was concerning to see, as I also didn't do anything unusual in my handling. Chalking it up to a faulty unit.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have the exact same problem on both the lower-right (1/2") and lower-left (1/4") corners of my screen.  Like you, just the casing, the screen is totally perfect.  I haven't called CS yet, but will at some point in the near future.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I also had a crack on the lower left hand corner of the kindle 3g that I got for Christmas. I was very, very careful with it because I hadn't found a case yet, so I know that I didn't do anything to cause it to crack. I called CS and spoke with a very nice rep who immediately said that they would send out a replacement. The whole call took less than five minutes and my new kindle came the next afternoon.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

When I am in strong direct sunlight, at an angle to my screen (i.e. when the sun is low) I see a line going outward from each of the bottom corners of the screen, angling towards the bottom corners of the kindle. I've pressed in the area to try and see if they're cracks or just scratches, but I can't see any movement. 

Considering I don't read in strong sunlight very often (I can't even see these lines/cracks/scratches in regular light), and even when I do see them, I barely can see them, I guess I'll wait a bit and see what happens.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Count me in as all cracked up.  Casing at the bottom right hand corner of my screen had a hairline crack.  Kindle CS didn't bat an eye when I called them.  Immediately shipped out a replacement.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

Will you be able to see the crack if you have a skin? I can see the edge of the case, does the crack go all the way to the edge?


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

ShawnT said:


> My second kindle to be exact. My first was replaced for fading letters on the keypad. I took it out of the case and noticed a tiny hairline crack starting at the lower right corner of the screen, in the plastic casing (the screen itself is fine) and going diagonally toward the lower right corner. I called CS right away and another is coming tomorrow thanks to the awesome kindle customer service.
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen? Oh and it hasn't been dropped, sat on or mishandled in any way. The thing is, I'm grateful for the great support but also worried if it will become a regular thing, like a design flaw with the type of plastic.


Is this the white or graphite Kindle?


----------



## ShawnT (Jan 1, 2011)

laurie_lu said:


> Is this the white or graphite Kindle?


It's the graphite.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Mine was graphite too.


----------



## Pinkmolly21 (Feb 8, 2011)

Same thing happened to me. after 2,5 months of very gentle use a crack in the same corner. They're going to send me a replacement. 
When you got your replacement, was it a brand new unit or a refurb? Did it come with charger or just the kindle?


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

^ I believe yours would be a refurb since it was a few months old.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I had a crack and received a replacement in December (I had my original graphite K3 since the original launch in September).  I received a new Kindle 3, not a refurb.


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wunderkind said:


> I had a crack and received a replacement in December (I had my original graphite K3 since the original launch in September). I received a new Kindle 3, not a refurb.


That could have been because yours was replaced shortly after they came out - they may not have had refurb units. But there have been a lot of other threads and the prevailing theme seems to be that if it's within like 30 days of purchase it will be a new unit, outside of that and will be a refurb {shrug}


----------



## Pinkmolly21 (Feb 8, 2011)

Is there a way you can tell if it's refurbished? 
Besides the crack my Kindle is in perfect condition and I don't want one that is not.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you've had your kindle more than 30 days, you may receive a refurbished unit if you need a replacement.  In general, they're as good as new. . .chance are you won't bea ble to tell whether it's refurbished or not.


----------



## beesocks (Feb 4, 2010)

My graphite developed a hairline crack in the case a few weeks ago.  I'm on the fence about calling CS, as otherwise it seems to be perfect.  It doesn't seem to have grown since I noticed it, but I'm keeping my eye on it.  Might cave and hit it with a teensy bit of superglue


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

splashes99 said:


> That could have been because yours was replaced shortly after they came out - they may not have had refurb units. But there have been a lot of other threads and the prevailing theme seems to be that if it's within like 30 days of purchase it will be a new unit, outside of that and will be a refurb {shrug}


I had my first K3 for 3 months before the crack developed and it was replaced by Amazon with a new unit.


----------



## Pinkmolly21 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wunderkind, when was that? Did  it come packaged like the first one you had with charger and instructions?


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

It was in December and it did have the charger and instructions. Packaged like the first one that I received back in September. As an earlier post mentioned, the fact that I got a new one may have been due to the fact that Amazon didn't have enough returns received yet to send a refurb at that time, but I think there isn't a rhyme or reason currently as to whether a new or refurb will be sent as a replacement. I do hope Amazon sends new ones for those that are getting replacements now since there is an obvious defect.


----------



## Pinkmolly21 (Feb 8, 2011)

I got my replacement earlier today and am 99.9 percent sure it's a brand new one. Came with everything in the exact same box the first one came in. I'm happy...


----------



## Matt C (Feb 8, 2011)

Well it had to happen eventually.  I've just noticed my one's got a crack now too - right hand corner.  Ironically, it was while I was reading this thread.  I've ordered a replacement from CS on the phone and they've confirmed I'll get a new unit as I've only had it about a month.

I explained that this appears to be a widespread problem and what happens if the replacement cracks as well, but the guy said Amazon are not aware of the problem and they'll always "be there" to help me with anything including replacements if anything goes wrong.  All speculation at this stage, but I just get the feeling I'll be calling them about the replacement eventually too.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Matt C said:


> Well it had to happen eventually. I've just noticed my one's got a crack now too - right hand corner. Ironically, it was while I was reading this thread. I've ordered a replacement from CS on the phone and they've confirmed I'll get a new unit as I've only had it about a month.
> 
> I explained that this appears to be a widespread problem and what happens if the replacement cracks as well, but the guy said Amazon are not aware of the problem and they'll always "be there" to help me with anything including replacements if anything goes wrong. All speculation at this stage, but I just get the feeling I'll be calling them about the replacement eventually too.


The guy said Amazon "is not aware of the problem"?!  How can they not be aware of it? Many people have called CS to get replacements for this. Do they not have some sort of log of reasons for replacement? How can they not have seen the pattern by now?


----------



## Pinkmolly21 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just because that Rep said they don't know about it doesn't mean it's true. I'm sure they know. They probably just don't want to admit it...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's also possible that, though it _seems_ like a lot of folks here have mentioned it, it's really a very small minority of the total number of devices that have exhibited the problem. I'm sure there's some 'critical mass' number that would have to be reported before Amazon would classify it as a 'known defect'. I doubt very much that they're any where near that number.

Remember, folks on forums are more likely to post if they're having a problem than if everything is hunky-dory. . . I'm guessing the vast majority of K3's are not developing cracks. . .

Though, fwiw: my Kindle is hunky-dory.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I just noticed a crack in the lower left corner of my grahite K3 from the screen almost to the edge, came here to find the Kindle help phone number and noticed this thread.  This sounds like it may be a common problem.  I also have an Amazon case w/ light and thought that may be a cause of the crack.

Does anyone have the Amazon CS number?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon Kindle customer service: 1-866-321-8851

More CS information: How do I contact customer service?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Amazon Kindle customer service: 1-866-321-8851
> 
> More CS information: How do I contact customer service?


Thank you, Pidgeon. I just called and my replacement Kindle will be here tomorrow! Go Amazon!!!


----------



## jessicara7474 (Dec 17, 2009)

My crack started to grow, so I called and a replacement is on the way.  I get nervous about calling for warranty or refund issues after the hoopla that went on back in 2008 with amazon closing accounts.  I don't want to end up with my kindles (mine & the ones I bought for my family) not having access to the books we purchased anymore.


----------



## saikyo (Dec 17, 2010)

I just noticed the same problem today

I called customer support, they asked if I had dropped it or applied pressure, I said no. My replacement Kindle will be here on Monday!

Nice service.

Sucks that it cracked though.

I love my Kindle, but this is the second problem I've had that has required me to contact Amazon. The 1st was with the flip cover Amazon case without light that causes the Kindle to reboot like crazy after a while. I was able to return the case on that one and get a refund.

At least they make returns so easy!


----------



## Matt C (Feb 8, 2011)

I got my replacement in a couple of days - it arrived yesterday morning.  Good service indeed and no questions asked, but I'm still worried that the same thing'll happen to the new one.  The Amazon representative said it was the first he'd heard of this problem, but from the Amazon forums I read that they are saying that to everyone!

I've lost a periodical back issue with the changeover, but that's not massive loss.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

This does seem more than a little problem.  I can't help but think it's related to the Amazon cover but the rep denied that would be the problem several times.  He was so defensive, it made me a little suspicious.

I got a refurb but my Kindle was four months old, so I expected as much.

My replacement has arrived and is fully charged.  Isn't there a way simple way to transfer what's on my cracked Kindle to my new one?


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

My 2nd Kindle was already set up as cloysterpetes 2nd kindle so I just went into the archives and moved the few books I had on the first one onto this one.

How could you tell yours was a refurb?, I bought my first one at release and the replacement came identical to how my first one was when I bought it, boxed with the plastic on, perfect screen plastic etc, nothing I could see that would make me think it was a refurb.

On the plus side I now have two cables and chargers, which is handy so I don't have to keep pulling the USB cable out of the plug anytime I want to connect it to the pc.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I can tell it's a refurb because of the green sticker on the outside of the box.  I've read here that means it's a refurb.  It also didn't come with a plug - just the cord to use with the computer.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

KindleMom said:


> This does seem more than a little problem. I can't help but think it's related to the Amazon cover but the rep denied that would be the problem several times. He was so defensive, it made me a little suspicious.


My kindle is cracked, and I've never had an Amazon cover so that's not the cause for mine.

What is this about people getting their accounts closed in 2008? I didn't have a kindle then, so I've never heard of that.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

I read a couple of posts on the Amazon boards where people said they got a replacement and their replacement eventually cracked, too. :/


----------



## kruisyk (Feb 21, 2011)

Just noticed an identical crack in the graphite case of my Kindle 3...lower-right corner of the screen down toward the edge of the device. This is a replacement unit...received it in November when my first one (October '10) had ghosting issues. I do not pack it and schlep it around...stays on the nightstand or coffee table. Has the "official" Kindle cover. I'll keep an eye on it and have them replace it when it gets worse, but it sure sounds to me like a problem that Amazon HAS to be aware of. I'm tickled with their great customer service, but there's no way I want to be replacing it every six months for this type of thing. Bummer...I've absolutely loved my device.  
 DK


----------



## Wramo (Feb 22, 2011)

I noticed a crack on my Kindle 3 coming from the right corner a couple days ago, and I just found this thread when searching about the issue. I'm on my 3rd Kindle since November 1st of last year, and I don't want to send it back _again._ Has anyone not sent their Kindle back, and just lived with the crack? Does it grow and become a problem, or is it just cosmetic?

I dunno, maybe I should just send it back. Amazon does make it really easy to do, I just feel like a dope for calling customer service again and I don't want to download all my books....again. I'm also skeptical about the working condition of my next Kindle. If I have one that works with a crack, I'll take it over one that might not work at all. But maybe fourth times a charm...?


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I haven't returned mine yet because I have until August, and maybe the longer I wait, the more likely it is they resolve the problem(s).


----------



## dancingwoman (Apr 20, 2010)

The crack on my Kindle appeared about a month or 6 weeks ago..hasn't grown anymore since I first noticed it..I'm on my second Kindle..My first was replaced in the first few days in September... If it grows anymore I'll call CS.  I too have a Kindle that works perfectly except for the crack..I really don't want to chance getting one that has other problems...I don't have any issues with the letters wearing off at all and I use the keyboard alot.  I'm just gonna wait and see...I'm wondering if I put a skin on it if it would help...Thanks


----------



## screwtape (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone take a picture of the crack by chance? I'd kind of like to see what it looks like. I don't have a crack on my K3 but I guess I should be a little careful with the corners.


----------



## dixiematson (Feb 18, 2011)

I have cracks in both bottom corners and one goes almost to the edge.  Has anyone kept a cracked unit and has it caused problems? Mine is graphite.  At first, I thought I had done something to cause them and couldn't think what but now I realize it isn't my fault at all!  Thanks for the posts. I'm debating whether or not to call CS.


----------



## Wramo (Feb 22, 2011)

screwtape said:


> Anyone take a picture of the crack by chance? I'd kind of like to see what it looks like. I don't have a crack on my K3 but I guess I should be a little careful with the corners.


I found some pictures in a forum yesterday, but I couldn't find them now. I did search "kindle 3 cracks" into Google and this was one of the first results. It looks almost exactly like my crack, except it is a little longer which makes me think that mine might grow??

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Nq5rHxWdC/TQvH80EX3JI/AAAAAAAAKr8/NHa5MlkT55Y/s1600/Kindle%2BCrack.JPG

EDIT: Aha! I found the pics I saw the other day. They were on this forum! Doh.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,48953.50.html


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Those pics look exactly like my Kindle except mine cracked on the left-hand side.  Is mine the only one to crack on the left?

And it looks like it's all graphite Kindles.  Maybe I shoulda gotten the white one.


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

KindleMom said:


> Those pics look exactly like my Kindle except mine cracked on the left-hand side. Is mine the only one to crack on the left?
> 
> And it looks like it's all graphite Kindles. Maybe I shoulda gotten the white one.


What is it with the graphite Kindles? First the letters on the keyboard, and then this...


----------



## CandyJ9 (Sep 16, 2010)

Count me in the sad club. I noticed it yesterday--my beloved Kindle has a tiny little crack by the lower left corner of the screen extending out a bit. I also thought it was a scratch at first but kept looking at it closely and I'm sure it's a crack.

And I also don't understand how. It's been living in an Amazon lighted case with a smak-dab secure clip as a bit of added insurance. I baby my Kindle to the point it's probably overkill, just as I do all my electronics. I think I'll wait to see if it gets any worse before I call Amazon--it's been a perfect unit without a single other problem and I really am quite attached to this specific Kindle. 

Frustrating.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm still of the belief that my Amazon lighted cover caused the crack in my Kindle and reading that your Kindle is also in an Amazon cover gives me more fuel for my fire.  Both Kindles developed cracks on the left-hand side when it seems like most everyone else is getting cracks on the right.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KingAl said:


> What is it with the graphite Kindles? First the letters on the keyboard, and then this...


Remember: people with problems are more likely to report/talk about them than people who are having none.

I have a graphite K3. . .arrived August 26. . .no fading, no cracks, no slowing, software works fine. Honestly, I think my experience is more typical when you look at the whole Kindleer population.

And, really, the great thing is that if you do have a problem, Amazon will respond quickly with a replacement.


----------



## dancingwoman (Apr 20, 2010)

KindleMom said:


> Those pics look exactly like my Kindle except mine cracked on the left-hand side. Is mine the only one to crack on the left?
> 
> And it looks like it's all graphite Kindles. Maybe I shoulda gotten the white one.


The crack on mine is also on the left side..and mine has lived in its Oberon case from the start...I too take very good care of all my electronics...I'm the only one that has ever used my Kindle.. I very rarely let anyone else ever touch it...


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

KindleMom said:


> Thank you, Pidgeon. I just called and my replacement Kindle will be here tomorrow! Go Amazon!!!


Wow, that's cool they'll replace them for you. With a lot of gadgets if something like this happens it's just tough luck.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

CandyJ9 said:


> Count me in the sad club. I noticed it yesterday--my beloved Kindle has a tiny little crack by the lower left corner of the screen extending out a bit. I also thought it was a scratch at first but kept looking at it closely and I'm sure it's a crack.
> 
> ...I baby my Kindle to the point it's probably overkill, just as I do all my electronics. I think I'll wait to see if it gets any worse before I call Amazon--it's been a perfect unit without a single other problem and I really am quite attached to this specific Kindle.
> 
> Frustrating.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

^^^ This.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

My graphite has a crack that I noticed about a month ago. I just noticed this week that it has actually grown. I guess I should call CS for a replacement. I am kind of hesitant to do that, though. I don't know why; I really should notify them. If everyone who has a cracked kindle alerted CS, they'd recognize that it is a wide spread defect a lot faster.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Anyone who owns a white K3 with cracks got pics they can share?


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

My view on the cracks that are appearing on the graphite K3s (and I had this issue with mine and had to have it replaced) is that it could stem from the quality of the K3s - in order to make these devices more cost-effective in the marketplace and still be profitable there was a likely impact on quality. This could also be reflective of poor design - my suspicion is that the cracks develop with pressure from holding the device but the design/materials did not factor in reasonable/normal pressure. I know that I handled my previous K3 very gently, but I also know that the casing has a different feel than my K2 did. Whatever the reason, I hope Amazon fixes the issue so that future K3s don't develop the problem. I have not had any issues with my current K3 so hopefully it will be one of the good ones.


----------



## squeak (Jul 20, 2010)

I noticed a crack in the lower right corner (there's always been a bump). I'm going to call CS but I'm a bit worried because I read that people from outside US have to pay for a replacement and get a refund after sending back the cracked one. I'm not sure what to do because I'm a student and I don't have the money in the foreseeable future  

Anyone from EU countries?


----------



## squeak (Jul 20, 2010)

I've just called CS! For anyone interested: I told her about my problem (poor student ^^) and she said that since I ordered it as a gift they will send me a voucher so I can order a new one and send the old one back! Best customer service ever (;


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've had my K3 in the lighted Amazon case for two months. So far no sign of cracks. We've owned two K2 units since early on, and neither of them has cracked.


----------



## DevilCat (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm a UK Kindle 3 owner.

Seeing this thread, I took a look at mine.  yikes!  Crack bottom left of the screen, on the casing and a small one starting on bottom right.

I hardly hold it with any pressure at all due to RSI and osteoarthritis in my left thumb.  Generally hold the cover I've put it in, so surprised this is happening.

Emailed Amazon UK this morning and was telephoned immediately ( American CS so assume routing to the US ).  A new Kindle is in the post - was only asking for advice!

Not sure how I can handle the new one any more gently than I have been so far, to prevent it happening again.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

DevilCat said:


> I'm a UK Kindle 3 owner.
> 
> Seeing this thread, I took a look at mine. yikes! Crack bottom left of the screen, on the casing and a small one starting on bottom right.
> 
> ...


 I hold mine by the case, too, and always on the left side since I'm a lefty, but mine cracked on the right side. I don't think it is from handling at all, but rather a defect in the casing.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

stargazer0725 said:


> Count me in as all cracked up. Casing at the bottom right hand corner of my screen had a hairline crack. Kindle CS didn't bat an eye when I called them. Immediately shipped out a replacement.


Well, now my replacement K3 has developed a crack. This time in the bottom left corner. I keep this thing in it's Amazon Lighted Case around the clock and baby the thing. This is driving me bonkers.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

It is so bizarre that this is happening with the graphite models but not the white models. I'd think they are made the same way, same molds for the plastic, etc., but just different color plastic poured in to the molds.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Good news is Kindle Support is sending me out another replacement, which I should have tomorrow.  However, it concerns me that this is going to be a continuing problem.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I've ordered the graphite K3 but not received it yet. I will be keeping a watch out to see if this happens to mine.
If it does, I will definitely request the replacement K3 be the white model.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> It is so bizarre that this is happening with the graphite models but not the white models. I'd think they are made the same way, same molds for the plastic, etc., but just different color plastic poured in to the molds.


My theory is that maybe the graphite plastic material is not as dense. More prone to cracking. Sounds like bone fractures with Osteoporosis.


----------



## BJHunter (Mar 24, 2011)

The classic Nook owners have been experiencing this problem also. I have a skin on my k3, so the next time I change that I will examine mine, I have had my kindle in a m-edge cover, and now it is in an Oberon cover, never have had an Amazon lighted cover though, I don't like those clips.


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a small crack on the bottom right corner of the screen-- not on the screen, but on the casing next to it.  It was driving me nuts, so I got a DecalGirl Skin.  Now I don't see it anymore   I'd rather keep the Kindle I have that I know works than deal with a replacement that will probably have the same thing happen.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

SilverMaple said:


> I have a small crack on the bottom right corner of the screen-- not on the screen, but on the casing next to it. It was driving me nuts, so I got a DecalGirl Skin. Now I don't see it anymore  I'd rather keep the Kindle I have that I know works than deal with a replacement that will probably have the same thing happen.


This is what I've decided to do, too. Mine is currently unskinned but I plan to skin it so I don't see the crack and also for a little bit of protection--wouldn't want a droplet of water to randomly land on the cracked area . . .


----------



## sallyp (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm in the UK and have the graphite K3 Kindle.

This is my 2nd kindle, the first one that I received at Christmas developed the same hairline crack that everyone has mentioned from the bottom right hand corner of the casing surrounding the screen.  Everything else has worked with no problems.  The crack just appeared one day and over time seemed to be more noticeable under my thumb.  I'm always very careful with my kindle and it lives in my bedside drawer when not in use.  Have never dropped it or done anything else to cause it to crack.  I called CS and a replacement was sent with the lead but not plug - I'm not sure if it was a new one or a refurb.  They sent it FOC but I had to give my card details as they said they would charge me for it if they didn't receive the original back within 30 days!  I wasn't too happy about this lack of trust and it was a bit of a pain arranging for someone to be at home all day waiting for the DHL Courier, as usually everyone at work.  Since then (3 mths ago), I have now noticed a hairline crack similar to the last one but this time in the left hand bottom corner.  Again handled with care, this is quite obviously a design flaw.

Last month the plug that I first received blew up, and luckily they sent me a replacement for that.

I'm annoyed with this new crack and will wait a bit to see how it deteriotes, and concerned what will happen when the years guarantee runs out, as doubt they will be willing to send free replacements after then and then what will we do?  I wonder whether the kindle is built to last years and years, or if it is likely we'll have to buy new models every so often, hence rendering it possibly cheaper to stick to paperbacks?

Love my kindle to bits, but disappointed with the things that seem to have happen in the 8 months that i've owned it.


----------



## Lalilulelo (Aug 5, 2011)

squeak said:


> I've just called CS! For anyone interested: I told her about my problem (poor student ^^) and she said that since I ordered it as a gift they will send me a voucher so I can order a new one and send the old one back! Best customer service ever (;


I was wondering how CS deals with similar issues outside the US & the UK (I understand those are the only places Amazon is shipping Kindle from so far.) Did you have to call their number in the States? I suspect the local CS here in France wouldn't know much about Kindles.
Also, do you know if customers from EU countries can purchase the extended two-year warranty? Thanks for any help.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

My graphite K3 is also cracked.  I haven't decided yet if I will call CS or not. I _really_ don't want to lose my collections...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I stuck a skin over mine. I too didn't want to bother, everything else works. But I couldn't stop looking at it. Its like gravel in the shoe  . I never had a skin and I didn't want to change the look much so I got the Black Woodgrain from DecalGirl and it matches the case and blends right in. And it covers the crack  . Out of sight, out of mind.

Its not like the Kindle will fall in half even with that crack. there is clues and screws and such underneath. For me it was just a matter of not having to look at it. 

But I am sure Customer Service will replace it if you just can't stand it. They are really good at it.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi All,

Just checked my White K3 no signs of any cracks.  It was in a lighted cover for a while, before I bought my Oberon cover.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Atunah said:


> I stuck a skin over mine. I too didn't want to bother, everything else works. But I couldn't stop looking at it. Its like gravel in the shoe . I never had a skin and I didn't want to change the look much so I got the Black Woodgrain from DecalGirl and it matches the case and blends right in. And it covers the crack . Out of sight, out of mind.
> 
> Its not like the Kindle will fall in half even with that crack. there is clues and screws and such underneath. For me it was just a matter of not having to look at it.
> 
> But I am sure Customer Service will replace it if you just can't stand it. They are really good at it.


It's funny because even with cosmetic damage it would still bug me knowing it is "there"... I would go crazy!!


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

All of these replacements... The must have a pretty steep markup to keep up with them.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Apr 24, 2011)

they should make the kindle from the same plastic as the samsung galaxy s2 battery cover, it should fix the cracking problem, see video below 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErXqnQKs-tA


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

hakimast said:


> All of these replacements... The must have a pretty steep markup to keep up with them.


I expect there are not nearly as large a percentage of replacements as it appears based on the posts here.

An analysis was done when the K2 came out, that it cost, in parts, about $185 to make. They might have trimmed that cost some for the K3, but they're certainly selling it for basically no profit, maybe even at a loss.

But then they sell you lots of books too!

They have a generous return policy because they need to keep a working kindle in your hands or you'll stop buying the books!


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Ah! That makes sense now


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I now have the crack from the lower right hand corner of the screen - Graphite K3.  No skin.. not sure what to do.


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

Duct tape!


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

You can get colorful duct tape too


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Seriously, though, what you do is call Kindle customer support and they'll send you a new one.


----------



## Ms Mayberry (Aug 20, 2011)

ShawnT said:


> My second kindle to be exact. My first was replaced for fading letters on the keypad. I took it out of the case and noticed a tiny hairline crack starting at the lower right corner of the screen, in the plastic casing (the screen itself is fine) and going diagonally toward the lower right corner. I called CS right away and another is coming tomorrow thanks to the awesome kindle customer service.
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen? Oh and it hasn't been dropped, sat on or mishandled in any way. The thing is, I'm grateful for the great support but also worried if it will become a regular thing, like a design flaw with the type of plastic.


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been reading about these cracks for some time now.  I just wanted to say thanks, because this thread finally convinced me how to handle the situation. 

My graphite K3 is fine now (or was, last time I checked) - no cracks.  But I know how obsessive I can be, and if my Kindle did develop a crack, it would drive me crazy.  However, the idea of re-loading and re-organizing my huge collection of e-books is rather daunting.  So I gave this a lot of thought... and I realized that, while I've read quite a few stories about cracks, I have yet to read one single story of one of these cracks developing into a bigger problem.  I may have missed it, but so far, I haven't heard about anyone's Kindle coming apart or not working correctly because of these hairline cracks.

So, I followed the advice of a couple other Kindlers here and found a skin I absolutely love.  Now, I have no idea if I'm developing a crack or not.  I'm just a happy, blissfully ignorant Kindler, with a well-dressed Kindle.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

I would just die if mine were to ever get a crack *shivers* sorry!


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

It is good to know what the steps would be when dealing with cracks in the screen.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I noticed "The Crack" on my K3 today.  Bottom right corner by the screen.  I bought it used a couple of months ago and the woman I bought it from mentioned she'd gotten it last August.  Knowing the warranty was close to expiring, if it hadn't already, I called and asked if the crack could potentially pose a problem down the road (I could've lived with it if it's not an issue long-term, and wasn't thrilled with the thought of recreating my collections when I'd just done it a couple of months ago).  While I was talking to the rep and looking at the K3, I noticed there seems to be a crack at the bottom left corner as well - very faint and almost looks like a scratch, but it almost mirrors the one on the right.  

He checked, said my warranty would be up on Sept. 2.  He also said he'd hate to say it wouldn't be an issue and then have it grow and maybe become a problem a month from now.  So he's sending a replacement, and it'll have a 90-day warranty.  Once again, Kindle CS rocks.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

My Kindle made the decision for me.  Crack.. but also too many resets.. then it would say no wifi when there was wifi.. and also it stopped connecting via 3G.  

I actually just made it within the year since I was one of the first to get the K3.. preordered very very early, overnight shipping on the first day they shipped.  And I did have an extended warranty but they slipped in in under the original warranty so the replacement K3 arrives tomorrow.

Still have a major problem in that the last day it kept saying my caledar app hadn't closed properly and I had to reset, but it never was accessible after that.  I have lots of info there and want to retrieve it.  Hopefully once I get the new K and load the app, I can access the files by hooking both K's up to my computer and identifying the file type for the app and moving.  We will see.

But customer service was great..  although she kept asking which Kindle since I had 4 different ones listed.


----------

